# Ships Photos



## rog37 (Aug 26, 2008)

Can anyone help I am looking for good quality ships pictures
I remember a company called sky photos but they seem to be extinct?
and then there was someone in Rotterdam but alas no idea of contact details
any help would be most helpful in my quest 
there are some in the gallery but they seem to be low resolution and not very good at A4 size
all the best Rog37


----------



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

www.photoship.co.uk/


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

http://www.fotoflite.com/

http://www.flyingfocus.nl

You should find what you are looking for off one of these. I think Fotoflite took over from skyphotos?

ATB, Pat


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Skyfotos was the company to which you refer and they are now called Fotoflite. There are also one or two internet sites where you can download hi-res ship photos for your private use only.

Brgds
Phil


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

I've been on a couple of ships when the plane has come in low to take some photos, the photographer sits behind the camera, inside the open fuselage door. I've never seen them come back for a second shot and the photos they take, seem always to be perfect.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

www.channelphotography.com


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Usually, if you can find the picture you want in the SN gallery, a private message to the member who posted it will get you a higher resolution scan if you ask nicely. For personal use only, of course.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## mansa233 (May 30, 2007)

The sea-level photos I have, taken from the beach by the Maas entrance, were by J.Krayenbosch, Wilgendal 47, 3142 AN Maasluis, Holland


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

mansa233 said:


> The sea-level photos I have, taken from the beach by the Maas entrance, were by J.Krayenbosch, Wilgendal 47, 3142 AN Maasluis, Holland


You must have been on the steps!


----------



## Bob Theman (Jun 22, 2008)

Have a wander through www.maritimequest.com quite a few pictures and most of reasonable resolution. Ask nicely for your own personal use. Much depends on exactly what you are looking for. The MQ net is very widespread.


----------



## aj hawker (Mar 14, 2005)

*pics*



rog37 said:


> Can anyone help I am looking for good quality ships pictures
> I remember a company called sky photos but they seem to be extinct?
> and then there was someone in Rotterdam but alas no idea of contact details
> any help would be most helpful in my quest
> ...


Hi Rog37
I use V Young in New Zealand, i know it sounds far away but they have an excellent fast turn around, they take any currency and the pics are great will print to what size you require there e/mail add is [email protected] hope this helps.
Regards AJ


----------



## philhealydirect (8 d ago)

kwg said:


> www.photoship.co.uk/


 OMG. I just found my first ship to sea on there. The Bidford Priory. Of course the photo is B & W. But £15 to buy the clean image?? I don't think the ship was worth that.


----------

